# Identify This Plane



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This was another garage sale bargain. Know what it is?
.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Butt Mortise Plane will help you prepare and hang doors in a fraction of the time required to set up a router and template. This tool is easy to use and will make precise mortises with sharpley square corners to accurate, uniform depth. Useful for the installation of hardware such as hinges, locks fronts, strike plates as well as mortising ductmen to repair flaws in jambs, furniture doors. The elongated slot in front of the blade provides a clear view of the work. This tool does a job no other plane can do.

Here's a link to Lie-Nielsen with detailed information:

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=40

"Butt Mortise Plane 
The Butt Mortise Plane will help you prepare and hang doors in a fraction of the time required to set up a router and template. This tool is easy to use and will make precise mortises with sharply square corners to an accurate, uniform depth.

Useful for installation of hardware such as hinges, lock fronts and strike plates, as well as mortising dutchmen to repair flaws in jambs, furniture and doors. The elongated slot in front of the blade provides a clear view of the work. This tool does a job no other plane can do."
From Lie-Nielsen Toolworks

Pete


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Just curious, does that score the sides so you don't splinter the edges?


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jason W said:


> Just curious, does that score the sides so you don't splinter the edges?



No, Non, Nope, Nada, Zit


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used this plane a few times on some really long hinges, but I have to say I think it's faster for me just using chisels. I still have to perimeter cut the mortise either way. The plane does leave a nice flat bottom.


----------

